# What is this move called



## crazydiamond (Mar 9, 2017)

My daughter was just taught this in class but I don't know what it's called.  The knee to the stomach and then leg hook and roll over in the beginning of this video. I am not trained much on grappling.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2017)

In general, it is called a reversal.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 9, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> In general, it is called a reversal.



Wouldn't it actually be a sweep?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Wouldn't it actually be a sweep?


Um... no. I don't recall the term for this off the top of my head, but I am sure it isn't a sweep.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> Um... no. I don't recall the term for this off the top of my head, but I am sure it isn't a sweep.


Although, the other leg does sweep...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2017)

The kick off, and turn over, has a name.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 9, 2017)

That's a variant on a basic scissor sweep. It's usually one of the first sweeps learned in BJJ.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 9, 2017)

In the context of ground grappling, "sweep" is generally used for any reversal (going from bottom to top) which starts from some form of the guard (where the bottom person has their legs either around the top person or between them).

So this technique would not be a sweep:





But these techniques would be considered sweeps:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> That's a variant on a basic scissor sweep. It's usually one of the first sweeps learned in BJJ.


OK, it is a sweep.


----------



## crazydiamond (Mar 9, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> That's a variant on a basic scissor sweep. It's usually one of the first sweeps learned in BJJ.



I think yes that's what they called it. That second video you posted was very close to what I observed.

 Thanks.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 9, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> In the context of ground grappling, "sweep" is generally used for any reversal (going from bottom to top) which starts from some form of the guard (where the bottom person has their legs either around the top person or between them).
> 
> So this technique would not be a sweep:
> 
> ...


That's a curious vocabulary usage. Any idea how "sweep" came to mean "reversal from the guard"?


----------



## Buka (Mar 9, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> That's a curious vocabulary usage. Any idea how "sweep" came to mean "reversal from the guard"?



I'm sure Tony could answer this better, but it's pretty much the same as in standing Arts, you are taking them off their base.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 9, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> That's a curious vocabulary usage. Any idea how "sweep" came to mean "reversal from the guard"?


I'm not really sure about the historical origin - as far as I know BJJ has always used that terminology when teaching in English. I suspect it's because many of the fundamental sweeps from guard are pretty much analogous to standing sweeps in Judo. Apply some form of kuzushi to off-balance the opponent, then use a leg/foot to either knock their base out from under them or else block them from adjusting their base as you topple them over using your hands or your other leg. The biggest difference is that from guard you can often use both of your legs to take their balance since you don't need one to stand on. Once the terminology was established, then the term naturally broadened to cover reversals from guard which don't fit so neatly into that paradigm. (Reversals from an inferior position like bottom of mount are generally regarded as escapes rather than sweeps. Under most BJJ competition rules you get points for sweeps, but not for escapes - getting out from being mounted is considered reward enough. It's kind of arbitrary, but that's how it evolved.)

In Portuguese, the word is used is raspa or raspado, which my dictionary translates as "scraper" or "grater". I don't know whether the  original idea was that you were "scraping" someone off their feet or if there is some regional slang in Brazilian Portuguese which makes more sense for that


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 9, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> In Portuguese, the word is used is raspa or raspado, which my dictionary translates as "scraper" or "grater". I don't know whether the original idea was that you were "scraping" someone off their feet or if there is some regional slang in Brazilian Portuguese which makes more sense for that


Perhaps @marques might have some insight as to the why that Portuguese word would be used, unless it's some uniquely Brazilian idiom which wouldn't make sense in European Portuguese.


----------



## KangTsai (Mar 9, 2017)

It's a scissor sweep. She had to kick a little harder to get that one though.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 9, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I'm not really sure about the historical origin - as far as I know BJJ has always used that terminology when teaching in English. I suspect it's because many of the fundamental sweeps from guard are pretty much analogous to standing sweeps in Judo. Apply some form of kuzushi to off-balance the opponent, then use a leg/foot to either knock their base out from under them or else block them from adjusting their base as you topple them over using your hands or your other leg. The biggest difference is that from guard you can often use both of your legs to take their balance since you don't need one to stand on. Once the terminology was established, then the term naturally broadened to cover reversals from guard which don't fit so neatly into that paradigm. (Reversals from an inferior position like bottom of mount are generally regarded as escapes rather than sweeps. Under most BJJ competition rules you get points for sweeps, but not for escapes - getting out from being mounted is considered reward enough. It's kind of arbitrary, but that's how it evolved.)
> 
> In Portuguese, the word is used is raspa or raspado, which my dictionary translates as "scraper" or "grater". I don't know whether the  original idea was that you were "scraping" someone off their feet or if there is some regional slang in Brazilian Portuguese which makes more sense for that


My Portuguese is too weak to give any input on that last point, but I'd like to hear from a native Brazilian to find out if that's just the equivalent of "sweep" in their usage.

That etymology makes sense, and is a fairly common progression - a group of techniques gets a name based on a common feature, then starts to include techniques that lack that feature.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 9, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Perhaps @marques might have some insight as to the why that Portuguese word would be used, unless it's some uniquely Brazilian idiom which wouldn't make sense in European Portuguese.


Are you talking to yourself now, Tony?


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2017)

Scissor sweep.

Edit...  lol.  Late to the game, I guess.


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2017)

Regarding sweep vs reversal, it really only matters I think in competition.   A sweep, which others have correctly said is from a form of guard, is worth points.   A reversal is not.  

This causes a lot of confusion with white belts, who sometimes believe they should be awarded points for rolling from bottom mount into their opponent's guard.   The reward is that you're no longer mounted.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 9, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Are you talking to yourself now, Tony?


Just quoted myself so I could tag marques in the hopes of getting input from a native Portuguese speaker.


----------



## kuniggety (Mar 10, 2017)

Steve said:


> This causes a lot of confusion with white belts, who sometimes believe they should be awarded points for rolling from bottom mount into their opponent's guard.   The reward is that you're no longer mounted.



I trap and rolled an upper belt tonight and, I tell you what, it definitely felt like a reward to me.


----------



## marques (Mar 12, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Perhaps @marques might have some insight as to the why that Portuguese word would be used, unless it's some uniquely Brazilian idiom which wouldn't make sense in European Portuguese.


I think you got it right. If the meaning in Brazil is slightly different (or a lot) I would not be surprised, too.

The first thing _raspa_ reminds me is _raspa de limão_ (lemon zest). We don't use this word often. Pele _raspada_ (scratched skin) or _carro_ _raspado_ (scratched car) is used when the damage is very superficial. I hope it helps.

I used a word that translates perfectly to sweep when the situation is stand up. Edit: And never used _raspa_ or _raspado_ to any technique.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 12, 2017)

marques said:


> I used a word that translates perfectly to sweep when the situation is stand up.


What's the word you use for (standing) sweeps?


----------



## marques (Mar 12, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> What's the word you use for (standing) sweeps?


_Varri*mento*_, which would be sweep*ing*. But it looks like in English sweep is more common. To sweep = _Varrer_.

But it does not mean forcefully it is the most common name in European Portuguese, either. There, where I trained, they were also using Japanese, French or English names. I don't know where this name comes from.  Very eclectic people.


----------

